# [Portage] Changement droit & propriétaire

## Tony Clifton

Bonjour,

je viens de me rendre compte que lorsque je copie un fichier dans /usr/portage/distfiles avec un bête cp, les droits et le propriétaire du fichier sont modifiés (à portage:portage 664).

Donc ma grande question existencielle est : comment est-ce possible de faire ça sans ACL ?

----------

## bdouxx

salut

je ne comprend pas bien ta question... C'est quoi exactement qui te pose problème?

Car pour moi c'est le comportement normal d'un "cp" tout simple avec un umask par defaut... sinon tu fait un "cp -p" par exemple

Mais je n'ai vraiment pas compris la question...

----------

## barul

C'est normal, /usr/portage appartient à portage.

----------

## Tony Clifton

Non, si aucun paramètre n'est indiqué cp prend l'utilisateur courant (et le groupe auquel il appartient). Si on ajoute -p ou -a, alors il conserve l'utilisateur et les droits du fichier d'origine.

Mais je viens de comprendre comment ça c'est passé :

– j'ai fais un emerge -f qui n'a pas fonctionné à cause d'un proxy ;

– j'ai alors téléchargé le fichier avec mon navigateur web (en utilisateur) ;

– puis j'ai copié en tant que root ce fichier dans /usr/portage/distfiles.

J'étais donc surpris que ce fichier ne soit pas en root:root 644 mais en portage:portage 664 !

Mais je viens de réaliser qu'un « emerge -f » créée un fichier vide en portage:portage 664 et que donc lorsque l'on copie un fichier, il conserve les infos du fichier de destination (si il existe bien sûr).

J'me coucherai donc moins con ce soir   :Embarassed:  !

----------

